# Old app not showing surge anymore?



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm still using the old driver app. 

Yesterday, I had the app on almost 12 hours (with Lyft on simultaneously while hunting) and never got a single ping. Despite the big college team's first home football game...The local baseball team (still in contention) playing the visiting Yankees...Cruise ships debarking...And a Sam Smith concert at the big DT arena.

But what worries me most is that the (old) app never showed *any* surge all day--even when my Surge Chaser pins were sending me 1.9x or 2.2x alerts at those events.

Another local user of the old app shared yesterday that it was showing surge.

So, why aren't I seeing it too?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Fixed. MODERATOR, PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

So how did you fix it ?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

@ Green Light Hub.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

What's that mean?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Means the techies @ my local Green Light Hub were able to resolve the blocking issue.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

What did the do sherlock?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate these threads.. like when you Google a question like, "My router is showing weird error" and you find a forum with someone having the SAME issue you are having. But the poster just replies, "I fixed it, thanks everyone."

I mean, WHAT did they do to fix it? In case anyone else has this issue...


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

No shit.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Sounds like I need to make a trip to the greenlight hub tomorrow and ask them to fix my map like they fixed Marco Polos map. 

(The confused look on their face may make that worthwhile) LOL


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

MODERATOR, PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Marco Solo said:


> MODERATOR, PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD.


NO! Do NOT delete it! keep it alive!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The old app does still show surge as of today.



Marco Solo said:


> MODERATOR, PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD.


 replied before seeing this


----------

